
Show HN: A Beginner's Guide to Colorimetry - cbabraham
http://hipsterdatascience.com/blog/a-beginners-guide-to-colorimetry/
======
cbabraham
Any time you specify an sRGB color for the web you are building on 80+ year
old work to standardize color specification.

I wrote a thing to get anyone interested in color science ramped up on some
basics, enjoy!

